# Laddervator/shingle hoist questions



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

I am about 99.999% sure I will be ordering a laddervator for my roofing business within the next week or so-----and I am hoping some of you can give me a few pointers.
I am located in N.E. Ohio----and I am the 4th generation( my adult sons are the 5th generation) of my family to be involved in the roofing/carpentry trade in our city.

Locally we enjoy excellent roof top Delivery of standard roofing materials---- but I am planning to buy a laddervator this season so we can better controll the delivery and stocking of the roof.

we have become increasingly specialized--- in Slate& Tile repair/restoration----and a laddervator would be usefull in Removal and re-installation.

Additionally---almost all Shingle jobs that we do now are on 1920's vintage houses---mature landscaping,cut up roofs---- houses that formerly had slate/tile roofs and that are not very accessible for boom trucks.

As I understand it---- laddervators are more commonly used in other parts of the country----so i am hoping people with more experience can point me in the right direction
1)---- how long does it take to set up/take down a laddervator?
2) Gas or electric?------------ We do ZERO new construction.--- If we did , I imagine Gas would be the way to go---- but we typically work in moderately expensive neighborhoods, fully occupied, access to elect. fairly available-----I am thinking the electric will be MUCH quieter----and more conducive to periodic stopping and starting throughout the day.( It seems like the GAS models would be more conducive to firing up and then loading the roof with 60 sq. of shingles
3) If Gas--- Briggs and Stratton engine--- or Honda ?--WHY ?
salesman says honda--- but offers no reason. I note that the honda sells for several hundred dollars more---and perhaps that is HIS real reason.
If the Honda is better---WHY is it better.
4)--- i would just like to mention--- that I am not very mechanical---do not enjoy tinkering with engines etc.--- I can't overstate that enough! :>)

any comments or suggestions woulod be appreciated.---thanks.
stephen


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

Now I'm no roofer but I've been around quite a few of these. Be sure to buy all the extensions you think you would ever need right up front. The styles of these lifts change so often the sections don't mix well. It will go together about as quickly as you could build scaffold. If you have two people it'll be faster. By yourself it's still manageable. I would get electric. It's more reliable, more durable, and cheaper. If you ever had a need for a gas lift you could use a generator. Then you can run standard electric compressors, radio and battery charges. Make sure the generator has a honda engine on it. Your salesman is not only being a good salesman by suggesting a more expensive unit. He is also looking out for you and suggesting that you make the best purchase. Honda's can't be beat for small engines. They are ridiculously simple and always run. Period. I have all kinds of makes and models of small engines and my honda's are the tops.


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

Stephen H said:


> 1)---- how long does it take to set up/take down a laddervator?
> 15 min-1/2 hr tops
> 2) Gas or electric?------------ We do ZERO new construction.--- If we did , I imagine Gas would be the way to go---- but we typically work in moderately expensive neighborhoods, fully occupied, access to elect. fairly available-----I am thinking the electric will be MUCH quieter----and more conducive to periodic stopping and starting throughout the day.( It seems like the GAS models would be more conducive to firing up and then loading the roof with 60 sq. of shingles
> 
> ...


Since your doing slate I would get as high a load capacity /HP motor you could get. Mine is 200/400lbs depending on how you run the cable.


----------



## wellbuilt home (Oct 22, 2007)

We have both saddles one with a Honda motor and one with electric . 
Most of the time we just boom the shingles to the roof. 
Stet up time isn't bad 2 guy 10 min to load 10 minutes to set up the ladder and a couple of minutes to gas it up or run the power cord . 
I all ways use the gas motor because i hate to let it sit with out being run . 
The electric saddle only comes out when the motor wont start . 
2 story 18 sq houses we just hump up the ladder taller or more squares i would drag the power ladder out . 
The Honda motor has thousands of hours on it its from 87 i think . 
I change the oil , plug , filter every year. John


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

if you get the gas version, get the honda motor. they are damn near indestructible.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Get the 400. I prefer the HP of gas. And the 400 is the safest thing out there. You won't be under the load, and you can lower it when loaded by using the clutch instead of the brake to control it. 
I've only had something break oonce in 35 years, and the carriage went 2" into the ground without any damage. I have seen a couple of serious injuries with the 200, which wouldn't be suitable anyway.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Welcome over here, Stephen. 

I owned a gas powered model years ago and if I were to buy one today, I'd get an electric model for the reasons you mention. 

But, on slate and tile jobs, we typically have scaffolding set up, so we use an electric hoist that pulls up through the scaffold or our manlift to move materials now. 

For small repair jobs of more than one story, you'll probably find setting up the shingle hoist is more trouble than it's worth. If we're removing/re-installing a section, I've found pipe scaffold to be more valuable. We stock the re-usable materials on the scaffold rather than taking them to the ground and bringing them back up.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

goodmorning Grant.
I spent the last few days looking back through a couple years posts here----- I figured i was going to run into you here sooner or later :>)
Stephen


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks for your help folks.
the consensus seems to be that it takes about 10 minutes to set up.

that gives me a nice reference point to plan around.
I suspect that after a few projects--- the "tipping point " will become apparent--- that is the laddervator will be usefull on a job above a certain size---- but less usefull/too much trouble BELOW a certain size.
thanks again
stephen


----------

